# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  retriZach's Paludarium

## retriZach

Got my paludarium up and kicking today, cycling water etc now.

Hope nothing falls apart

Will be adding vampire crabs in once its ready

Comments and feedback most appreciated











Thank you!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi retriZach

That's a cool palu you got!!! :Well done: 

Mind ask you ,if you can do away with the ugly canister piping on the right side, if not you can just use black silicon to coat it to match the background. Will be look more natural.

agree?

----------


## dkk08

better cover the tank too as vampire crabs can climb as my vampires are always scaling the corkbark wall when I arrive in the office  :Grin:

----------


## retriZach

haha thanks guys, i just got the tank up today, in a hurry to get water running etc 1st

i should be working on concealing the pipes soon, quite an eyesore  :Smile: 

gonna go get an acrylic cover for the tank, should help with potential escapees and moss drying up =/

anyone has a solution other than rainbar to keep the tank/moss moist?

thx!

----------


## stormhawk

Nice set-up retri. TBH, do not worry about your pipes and what not. What works for you may not work for others. As long as it pleases your eyes, and the setup does what it is supposed to do (providing a happy home for your future crabs), that's all that matters.  :Wink: 

The use of a misting unit will help to keep the plants and tank humidity at optimum levels. As for your cover, it should have proper ventilation holes. Without these, your tank might get too warm in our currently insane daily temperatures. That might cause discomfort for any livestock you are planning to keep.

----------


## fotoudavid

i think time being just keep spraying water on the plants. did i saw a java fern on the back ground? also, any fishes in there? 

good and nice set up.

----------


## eddy planer

> haha thanks guys, i just got the tank up today, in a hurry to get water running etc 1st
> 
> i should be working on concealing the pipes soon, quite an eyesore 
> 
> gonna go get an acrylic cover for the tank, should help with potential escapees and moss drying up =/
> 
> anyone has a solution other than rainbar to keep the tank/moss moist?
> 
> thx!


Use the acrylic cover the whole tank firmly will do the job just nice as long you regularly mist 2x a day( morning and evening) to create high humility to that good enough to keep your moss moisture.

----------


## retriZach

Much appreciated guys, im gonna go hunt for an acrylic cover now, woke up this morning seeing all my spiking moss in a horribly dry state  :Sad:  Mainly due to the bad positioning of my tank, which is directly infront of my aircon unit..

@stormhawk: any idea where i can get a misting unit? my apologies, kinda new to such stuff  :Smile: 

@fotoudavid: yeap! java fern  :Smile:  dont intend to add fishes, the wet area's abit too small for them to live comfortably i think.. they'll probably end up as crab food too

@eddy planer: noted, thx for the advice  :Smile:

----------


## Merviso

Hi bro, one way to keep your moss moist is to tie a cotton string from your rainbar to the top of your wood, and make sure there is a height different. Some of the water will flow through the string constantly and keep the wood and moss moist.

----------


## stormhawk

Zach, a check on Ebay might help. Ask Eddy (eddy planer), he bought a decent misting kit for quite a low price.  :Wink:

----------


## Slash

> Zach, a check on Ebay might help. Ask Eddy (eddy planer), he bought a decent misting kit for quite a low price.


Bro, 

if you get this.. I wil confirm go your place and take a look this time.  :Grin:

----------


## retriZach

thx for the response guys, i might try to cotton string method but not sure if it'll work cos i have moss all over my tank haha..

i'll look up on ebay  :Very Happy:  for now, i gotta get my acrylic lid cut to fit 1st.

got 2 tomato crabs today, both attempted escape immediately!!!

anyone knows where i can get a sheet of acrylic custom cut? pref somewhere near tiong bahru  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

> thx for the response guys, i might try to cotton string method but not sure if it'll work cos i have moss all over my tank haha..
> 
> i'll look up on ebay  for now, i gotta get my acrylic lid cut to fit 1st.
> 
> got 2 tomato crabs today, both attempted escape immediately!!!
> 
> anyone knows where i can get a sheet of acrylic custom cut? pref somewhere near tiong bahru


I'm afraid there is none in Tiong Bahru, but you willing to venture to Jalan Besar like kelantan road or King George road. I'm sure there are many hardware shop sold the customize size sheet.

----------


## limz_777

> thx for the response guys, i might try to cotton string method but not sure if it'll work cos i have moss all over my tank haha..
> 
> i'll look up on ebay  for now, i gotta get my acrylic lid cut to fit 1st.
> 
> got 2 tomato crabs today, both attempted escape immediately!!!
> 
> anyone knows where i can get a sheet of acrylic custom cut? pref somewhere near tiong bahru



you can use saran wrap as a temp cover too

----------


## Merviso

Tiong Bahru Plaza got Popular Bookstore! 

If you need to cut the Acrylic, I have the Acrylic Cutter at home, and my office is in Bukit Merah... However, you can only cut in straight line.... You may like to use plastic netting from Diaso (Gardening Section) to complement the Acrylic cover... Check out my vivarium thread...  :Wink:

----------


## eddy planer

> Tiong Bahru Plaza got Popular Bookstore! 
> 
> If you need to cut the Acrylic, I have the Acrylic Cutter at home, and my office is in Bukit Merah... However, you can only cut in straight line.... You may like to use plastic netting from Diaso (Gardening Section) to complement the Acrylic cover... Check out my vivarium thread...


Good News!!! :Jump for joy:

----------


## retriZach

Thx for the offer Merviso  :Smile:  i already cut my acrylic sheet tho, did it the tedious manual way hehe

At least it got the job done

----------


## Merviso

haha... Great! Actually the so call Acrylic Cutter is just a specialized penknife...  :Grin:  
It is still tedious anyway...  :Laughing: 

Do update us with new photos!  :Kiss:

----------


## retriZach

oh think i used the same penknife then, its the 1 with the hooked tip right? haha

i'll post more pics when i get new crabs!  :Wink:

----------


## Merviso

Yes! That's right!  :Razz:  Look forward to your updates then...

----------


## vivaboy76

hi nice job, to add more spice add variety of moss and fern leaf. anyway where to get vampire crabs??

----------

